# (ASAP please!) Questions for making up dark skin:



## Kels823 (Apr 25, 2007)

Im doing a wedding in July. We are having our first meeting tomorrow evening. She has a darker complexion, maybe NW45 or 50 (shes getting color matched tomorrow). She wants a natural look with her eyes as the focus. I have the following questions for you guys:

-With Darker complexions, what is your typical natural look? She doesnt want to look very overdone, especially since her features are already very prominent (slanted eyes, freakishly high cheekbones). But she needs to look special. She doesnt like lashes so I was just gonna curl and use my 205 for the length she needs. My first thoughts are towards the bronze/copper looks (she really doesnt like color - think Milani Flare). Next would be the berry route (Cranberry w/ some arena in the innercorner (or golddust??) and some espresso/mulch/carbon in the crease for definition/texture). 

-Im thinking of getting some Smashbox Photofinish primer - will this help the foundation stay on longer? Also, is it suitable for darker skintones? (I dont know if its a clear or if it has color to it, thats why Im asking.)

-What type of loose powder should I use to give additional staying power to her foundation? As mentioned, she has a darker complexion so I dont want her to wind up looking ashy. But I want to set her foundation after its done.

-What is a good neutral lip for darker skintones? Im thinking of doing a light line w/ maybe BBQ or something then filling it w/ All Woman l/g, just to get a flash of color and shine. Thoughts?

-What tips do you have for slanted eyes w/ a small lid area? I dont want to overwhelm the eye w/ color but I want them to stand out as well.

-With her cheekbones already being so high - is there a need to contour? Or could I just hit the apples and be okay w/ that?

Thank you guys SOOOOOO FREAKING MUCH in advance. NE input would help greatly. And Ill take pix what happens tomorrow and post them for more critiquing, etc.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 25, 2007)

if im not mistaken smashbox primer is clear

I would use blot powder

Then i would use Double Shot l/s, with Chia lipglass over it


i wouldnt use BBQ lip pencil b.c it might be to dark for the lip color i mentioned above.  I would use something more nude.  Assuming she is NW45 or 50 i would use hodgepodge


With slanted eyes u want to focus on the outer V area than in the crease assuming she doesnt have much lid space. If u extend the e/s half way across her  lower lash line u can give her more of an open eye apperance .

She wants a natural look then i would also use brn eyeliner instead of ur traditional blk.  I would also smudge the liner some aswell.  And i wouldnt liner the lower lash line or waterline.  though with small eyes lining the lower water line tend to make eyes look smaller.

She has cheekbones so i wouldnt contour she doesnt need any.. i find that the only time i countour is on ladies that doesnt have much definiton to their cheek area.

For the eyes.. i would use a tiny bit of retrospeck in the corners or her eyes,Patina,bronze, and just a touch of amberlights. And using a light hand i would use carbon in the outer V to make it smokey.  Sorta like a nuetral braonzy smoldering smokey sexy look since she wants to play up her eyes.

for her cheeks i would just hit the apples of the cheek then add a highlight color along the cheek bone extending to her temple.


good luck
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 im sure you will do fine


----------



## Kels823 (Apr 25, 2007)

HRG - I love you. Seriously. I love you.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 25, 2007)

Girl ur going to do fine.. dont let ur nerves get the best of ya.  Just relax and have fun... play some music thats what i do


----------



## Kels823 (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_For the eyes.. i would use a tiny bit of retrospeck in the corners or her eyes,Patina,bronze, and just a touch of amberlights. And using a light hand i would use carbon in the outer V to make it smokey.  Sorta like a nuetral bronzy smoldering smokey sexy look since she wants to play up her eyes._

 
For the Patina and Bronze and Amberlights, where would you place those? I normally do a gradual type thing w/ the lightest color towards the inner eye and work my way out w/ da darks....


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Apr 25, 2007)

I am a NW45 and somethings I use and love for more neutral, less makeup days:

Smut, Sketch, or Twinks(Either of these looks good with just a highlighter shade all over and a shade below the brow)

Raizin or Husbabye Blush(For years all I wore was Raizin but Hushabye just makes you look like you are glowing from within)

Lustering lipstick, Whirl liner, and Underage lipglass(Great neutral pink lip look) 

Blot Powder(Medium Dark works for me)

Fix+(makeup lasted for 10 hours on Beale Street Saturday)


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 25, 2007)

U got it on the money!!!!! thats how i would do it.  let me ask you is she comming over for a practice run?  If she is without apply the fndn play with her eyes.. try different applications.  Once u or she decides which one she loves i would right it down.  trust me i write my combos and how i applied it when i  do events like this.  That way the day of u pretty much know how u applied it the 1st time.


Also check these sites out i know we all love MAC but dont limit yourself to one brand.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.camerareadycosmetics.com/...EmptyBlushCase

http://www.cococosmetics.com/


----------



## Kels823 (Apr 25, 2007)

ARMJ - Thanks!!!! I havent looked in Hushabye yet.. Im gonna check it out tomorrow for sure! And thanks for that eye combo too!! I dont think Ive tried ne of those colors.. you use your blot powder after the finished look or before? (Ive never been sure.. havent played it yet)

HRG - Yep Im going over there tomorrow for a practice session (which means I need to pack up all my makeup.. ugh..) so we can talk and vibe and see what works and what doesnt.. Im gonna bring my Sergio Mendez CD.. I gotta be sure to write it down.. I may do another session before the wedding as well just to feel more confident in the look, etc. Thanks for those links too! Im SO NOT MAC LOYAL lol. I love MAC for alot of reasons but they aint the only brand in my kit if you know what I mean... both of those lines look really interesting.. I need a bigger case too, that 2nd link had some nice ones...


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck dollface and keep me updated either by thread or PM.  make sure u get dispoable applicators, and sallys has brush cleaner wipes and its price worthy 5$ and some change.  Do as many sessions u need and stop saying "just to feel more confident"  Remeber YOU ARE CONFIDENT


----------



## Kels823 (Apr 25, 2007)

Im going to Sally right after work for wipes and applicators.. Ill definitely keep you updated ma, thanks SO MUCH you have no clue.. oh and I AM CONFIDENT LOL!!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 25, 2007)

Now thats what im talking about!!!!!!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 25, 2007)

this is why i'm so loving specktra right now! the support and help is amazing.  i have this weird interest to figure out makeup on darker skintones... maybe because though there is makeup for woman of darker skintones, many are confused or don't feel confident that they can make the right choices.... at least the woman i'm around (my dad's side of my fam)

Also, I had an interesting experience. to play makeup and see how colors look from an outsiders view, i would try makeup on my little sister.  one summer she stayed in the swimming pool 24/7 and none of my colors would show up on her.. it made me realize what ladies of darker skin tones go thru (i'm nc37).  you can work colors, but for the unexperienced, etc.  it's a daunting task.  this thread was amazing... for recs and application! thanks ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and the brush wipes!! wow.. i love to try makeup on my friends at work and this will make things a whole lot better! woohoo HRG!!! thank you!


...umm also, why have i never noticed the thread recap/review under this message box.. wow!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 

 
_ARMJ - Thanks!!!! I havent looked in Hushabye yet.. Im gonna check it out tomorrow for sure! And thanks for that eye combo too!! I dont think Ive tried ne of those colors.. you use your blot powder after the finished look or before? (Ive never been sure.. havent played it yet)

HRG - Yep Im going over there tomorrow for a practice session (which means I need to pack up all my makeup.. ugh..) so we can talk and vibe and see what works and what doesnt.. Im gonna bring my Sergio Mendez CD.. I gotta be sure to write it down.. I may do another session before the wedding as well just to feel more confident in the look, etc. Thanks for those links too! Im SO NOT MAC LOYAL lol. I love MAC for alot of reasons but they aint the only brand in my kit if you know what I mean... both of those lines look really interesting.. I need a bigger case too, that 2nd link had some nice ones..._

 
I use the blot powder after the finished look and touch up with it as needed throughtout the day.


----------



## slvrlips (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey Kels28 
I am a nc50 and I find that any neutral satin finish e/s looks great, like the amber lights, woodwinked, soba, satin taupe, ricepaper, retrospeck (I could go on & on but you get my point)  I also recommend that you print out one of the Mac face charts ( sorry I don't know how to link the thread but it's under Asked & Answered - commonly asked makeup questions) they help out alot I use them when I want to try a new look but know I'll forget once I'm done (I draw lines on the chart with colors,placement ,& etc so once I'm done I can repeat) 

KELS28 have fun and relax and the bride will love your work 

ps  Yummy you know you can always practice on me
Me and your sis. will be getting together soon to play make-up so you know my face is your canvas if you want


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Slvrlips!! We Are Looking Forward To A Call From You!


----------



## Kels823 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank you SO MUCH slvrlips for your suggestions!!! So netural satins.. gotcha. I think I have some face charts printed already.. if not Ill do a search. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lil Update - We moved our trial date to Saturday cuz something came up tonite.


----------



## Kels823 (Apr 29, 2007)

We had our trial run yesterday.  I went to her house and we talked for a minute.. while we were talking I kinda surveyed her skin type, bone structure, eye shape, etc.  Like I said before, AMAZING cheek bones. Combo skin. Her eyes are a bit wide set. Brows needed to be filled in a bit but the shape was nice. Slanted eyes, not a ton of lid space. 

We went to the MAC store in Fairlane. She was NW45. She got Studio Tech becuz she liked the consistancy of it. She wound up getting NW50 becuz she says that she gets darker quickly in the summer. For the lips we went w/ Cork liner, O lipstick and Corps de Ballet gloss. It was a nice neutral for her. The cheeks I used JUST a touch of Sweet as Cocoa for contour (like the teeniest bit) and a wash of Ambering Rose leading from Apples to her Temples. Then a little Goddess on the very apples. She LOVED it. I filled her brows w/ espresso. Then we went to work on her eyes (Oh yah - the SWEEEEETEST MA @ the store let me use her brush belt once I told her why I was there. I wanted to hug her and bring her home w/ me). I didnt use a base but Im just gonna use UDPP on the actual day. In the end, w/ the help of the MA that let me use her brush, we decided on Woodwinked on the lid (when we got home to recreate the look I used Tan pigment... I didnt like it tho, it looked too shimmery IMO but I think she did), Espresso layed w/ Folie on the outer v and coming into the crease, a little bit of Coppering (Ill be using Milani Flare) in the crease and Arena to highlight. She wanted black liner but I think its too harsh. So our next meeting Im gonna try to show her the liner w/ Dipdown OR Espresso wet and smudged. She has VERY SPARSE AND SHORT lashes.... she didnt want to wear falsies cuz she says theyre too heavy and she doesnt like the look on her. So we curled them, primed them and used my 205 to give them length. I got some clumps which annoyed me. Im gonna make sure I comb the lashes first (I missed that step). I used a little Pearl Blossom BP to highlight her cheekbones and that was pretty much it. Im gonna prolly buy some fix plus to set the look. She was pleased. I of course wasnt but Im overly self critical.

I was SO FRUSTRATED that the MA came over and did the color placement 100 times better than I did. I realize that she does it all day every day, but it just kinda cut into me. I dunno. We're gonna have another practice session in a couple weeks. Im gonna practice my liner skills for sure to get that thin line like she likes down pat. I need to get a 217 brush, Folie (I want this for my own  kit), Fix+ and maybe woodwinked. Of course Im gonna try to find these things here @ the Sale thread first cuz I gotta support my Specktra Ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But thats about it I think. All in all I think its gonna be okay. Im still a little frustrated but Ill get over it and just keep practicing. 

Im gonna post another update after our next session and hopefully some pix. I took a couple of her yesterday but couldnt get ne really good shots like I wanted. Ill upload them in a bit.

Thanks so much to you guys for this website and the support and the love and the inspiration.


----------



## Kels823 (Apr 29, 2007)

These are the pix I took while we were @ the MAC store. Shes an absolutely ghorjus lady.. I think you can kinda see what Im working with here.  The first pic is blurry (I havent learned how to use my cam well yet...) but I think you can see her eye shape. All comments/suggestions welcome as always.


----------

